# Candida?



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a fungi over growth from to many sugars (breads, fruit, beer, sugar, etc.)

"Anxiety has a major connection to Candida. Candida creates more than 80 poisonous toxins in your body. These toxins (from Candida) can be the main cause of anxiety, especially if you're ill. These toxins can imitate and interfere with many of your body's hormones, such as adrenaline, and when this happens, it can trigger powerful anxiety attacks. In addition to the toxins from the yeast itself, Candida also survives by making toxic matter from refined carbohydrates and sugars in your digestive system. Sensitivity to these Candida yeast poisons, the most destructive is acetaldehyde (by-product of alcohol and chemical that gives you hangovers), which can turn into anxiety, depression, and mess up your whole thought process."
[Link Removed]

-------------------------------------

I've been going back and forth for months on this. Would it be worth going on a extremely strict diet and not drinking to try to kill this? My symptoms are, white tongue, heavy mucus, cracked lips, bleeding gums and obviously anxiety. Don't know if it's just a fad diet or not, there is a lot people saying in blogs and such that the diet really helped.

Any experiences?


----------



## silver777 (Mar 20, 2011)

it would be worth following the diet..candida can also be parasitic infection which is a huge chronic problem that goes unrecognised these days..follow a diet that can attack candida and parasitic infection too aswell heavy metal detox


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It all sounds like "quack quack quack" to me. :roll


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Candida is yeast. I think this is in that whole category of stuff like taking fish oil that never works.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I've tried improving my digestive health. It's important to be absorbing what we need from food correctly. There is some interesting stuff written about candida and gut biotic balance.


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Tweaked said:


> Would it be worth going on a extremely strict diet and not drinking to try to kill this? My symptoms are, *white tongue*, heavy mucus, cracked lips, bleeding gums and obviously anxiety. Don't know if it's just a fad diet or not, there is a lot people saying in blogs and such that the diet really helped.
> 
> Any experiences?


If you're getting white patches on your tongue/throat, that is probably oral thrush, which is an overgrowth of candida in the mouth/throat, and from my experience that means it's probably elsewhere in your system as well.

I followed an anti-candida diet for a little more than a year (included both removing sugars/carbs and also taking natural anti-fungals such as garlic and coconut oil.) It helped me immensely with physical symptoms, as well as decreasing my fatigue/brain fog. I'm still following a low-carb diet to this day, and I've gotta say, my anxiety does improve while following it. It also has helped me keep a healthy weight, and I rarely get sick anymore.

If you do decide to do a candida diet, you should also take something like bentonite clay or chlorella to remove the toxins from your system. Also.. take it slowly, because killing a large number of candida (or any parasite,) at a time can cause a herxheimer reaction by releasing large amounts of those toxins and will make you feel like crap for the first few days.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. I've got a few sites I can share.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Unless you're immunocompromised, there's no such thing as a low-grade systemic candida infection. In order for it to get anywhere other than the airways, GI tract or genitalia, it would have to enter the bloodstream which would almost certainly be life-threatening (ever heard of SEPSIS?!) unless you don't have a working immune system to respond to it, in which case you're probably going to die anyway unless you live in a plastic bubble.

Local infections (e.g. an overgrowth, as there's always going to be a small level of it in the mouth at the very least) in the aforementioned locations all have their own set of symptoms, almost all of them are severe, physically painful or uncomfortable and require medical attention. None of these infections would be capable of causing any of the symptoms the quacks describe.

The acetaldehyde theory is rubbish too. Acetaldehyde poisoning wouldn't cause anxiety, perhaps a headache and nausea. Try taking disulfiram (a drug that inhibits the conversion of acetaldehyde to acetic acid) some time and then do some drinking and then try to tell me that's what everybody with candida infections feels like from your hospital bed with your massive hangover LOL. That's not to mention the fact that while yeast thrives in acidic environments, few strains if any could survive the stomach; it would take a ridiculous amount of yeast to produce noticeable levels of acetaldehyde, and even if it did produce enough to be symptomatic, they would be high enough to inhibit it's growth; oh and you'd have a serious case of gastroenteritis.

This "OMG LOL CANDIDA AND HEAVY METALZ LOL TOXINS" crap is NOT science. There's no credible evidence from reputable sources for any of it. The alternative "medicine" quacks construct their claims the same way conspiracy theorists do, tell half-truths that are loosely grounded in reality, enough to convince people who lack basic medical knowledge.

As for heavy metals, with any of them, the doses required to cause any mental disturbances would also cause several serious symptoms like vomiting/diarrhoea, confusion, hepatic/renal problems, weakness, skin discolouration, etc (depending on the metal of course). Please don't undertake any kind of chelation therapy to "cleanse yourself of the toxins" unless it's under proper medical supervision and you've had tests to confirm that you actually have been poisoned. No responsible doctor will give you that kind of treatment except in acute cases, in which case you'd probably be very symptomatic and possibly even dying.

QUACK QUACK QUACK IMMA A DUCKTOR LOL


----------



## CultureRebel (Mar 22, 2011)

Let me tell you what really works. 

I Just had a candida infection from sexual relations with a girlfriend who had "yeast". Well my immune system was down at the time apparently and that stuff decided to set up shop inside And ON the outside of the shaft of my "thing" lol.

Trust me I showered like a mad man. Showered regularly and well even previous to the "incident". Wasn't a matter of cleanliness. Was a matter of immune system being a bit down.

Well lemme put it to you this way. That stuff is relentless. It burned, stung, itched you name it! And nothing natural I did would make it go away. 

Here's the solution. Two pink little pills from the doctor. They are made to kill yeast. I took one of those pills and whoa! It was gone. When the nasty *******s began to creep back slowly I called the doc he said take another and Bam! gone...


That was many months ago. Stuff hasn't even reared its ugly head since. Those little pink pills work! They even cured hers too and apparently (something she didn't tell me until after the fact) she would have recurring infections with candida. Wish she would have told me this in the first place LOL.

But anyway the little pink pills work! and good. Ask your doctor for them. Takes candida out in no time flat.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

White tongue is not usually thrush. White tongue is usually dry mouth, I have it a lot. This would also go together with the dry lips. I quit smoking and I use Therabreath toothbrush and mouth wash and that keeps my mouth pretty moist. 


and yea all this candida thing sounds like a lot of quack


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It all sounds like "quack quack quack" to me. :roll


I find myself agreeing with you!


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Tweaked said:


> My symptoms are, white tongue, heavy mucus, cracked lips, bleeding gums and obviously anxiety. Don't know if it's just a fad diet or not, there is a lot people saying in blogs and such that the diet really helped.
> 
> Any experiences?


My advice: see your GP for a tongue swab. If it doesn't show Candida, forget all this nonsense about systemic candidiasis. (I don't believe fungogenic anxiety actual exists unless it means a fear of toadstools.)
If your tongue swab _does_ show Candida, ask your GP why you've got it. (But don't expect him/her to be sympathetic to systemic candidiasis.) The most common cause in relatively healthy people is the use of inhaled steroids for asthma.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ayven said:


> If you're getting white patches on your tongue/throat, that is probably oral thrush, which is an overgrowth of candida in the mouth/throat, and from my experience that means it's probably elsewhere in your system as well.
> 
> I followed an anti-candida diet for a little more than a year (included both removing sugars/carbs and also taking natural anti-fungals such as garlic and coconut oil.) It helped me immensely with physical symptoms, as well as decreasing my fatigue/brain fog. I'm still following a low-carb diet to this day, and I've gotta say, my anxiety does improve while following it. It also has helped me keep a healthy weight, and I rarely get sick anymore.
> 
> ...


bentonite clay is one of the biggest scams out there.

companys sell colon cleansing supplements which contain a mixture of bentonite clay, psylium husks and really harsh herbs like segrada cascgara. they tell you that you have hard fecal matter or mucosal plaque stuck to the sides of your colon and that the colon cleanse supplement will remove it

they tell you to eat nothing for 7 days and to take the colon cleanse supplemnt about 4 or 5 times a day and they tell you that you will pass black mucosal plaque with the imprint of the sides of your colon on it.

the scam is that the black stuff that comes out is nothing more than the actual bentonite clay and psyllium husks. and the harsh sagrade cascara makes you go to the toilet frequently

its just one big scam

if you want to rid your body of toxins then you simply change your diet, and increase water and fibre and take some non harsh herbs. nobody needs to drink clay, its ridiculous


----------

